# #20 - New York on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Knicks fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #20 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Knicks are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Knicks fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #20 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Knicks are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have a good pick for the Knicks here, by all means post!

If you are a Knicks fan, please vote in the Knicks Forum.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shannon Brown


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Mardy Collins PG would be a good selection.

Farmer or Lowry would also be acceptable picks. You have a glut of SGs and Wings, and Frye and Curry up front. Draft a PG


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

Shanonn Brown


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

rebuiltknicks said:


> Shanonn Brown


so he can play behind, marbury, franchise, robinson, crawford, and every other non true PG?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well your needs are everywhere but you have hundreds of non-true points and wings so i say go big and the best big guys left are Josh Boone, Joel Freeland and PJ Tucker and out of those 3 i would take Josh Boone


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

this isnt for discussion just your vote

who ever gets the most votes gets drafted 

this isnt for you to debate with others about their picks you just make your select one vote no wishywashy stuff! 

now vote!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mardy collins.

a big guard who defends and is a natural pg , he fits in perfect with all of the knicks scorers at guard.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Beats me. They need to trade this pick for a lucky rabbit's foot and a stiff drink.

But if they keep it, they should spend it on Oleksiy Pecherov and keep him overseas for a couple of years while Isiah tries to clean house.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> this isnt for discussion just your vote
> 
> who ever gets the most votes gets drafted
> 
> ...


so in all of that what was your decision?????

I VOTE JOSH BOONE


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Maurice Ager


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cedric Simmons.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Kyle Lowry


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Mardy Collins


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Josh Boone.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Cedric Simmons.



he's already been picked in this mock draft

ill go with shannon brown or Josh Boone


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Knicks fans get the call here.


----------

